#ubuntu-lb 2011-08-29
<Yah_yo0> Hi
<Armageddon> hello
<Yah_yo0>  لشو هي القناه (^_^)
<Armageddon> can you read ?
<Yah_yo0> هلق روم عربي ليش العنوان انكليزي
<Yah_yo0> وين العروبة(^_^)
<Armageddon> who said it's an arabic channel :)
<Armageddon> we are not arabs
<Armageddon> we are lebanese
<Armageddon> there is a difference
<Yah_yo0> ب اللهههههههههه
<Yah_yo0> لبنان عرب
<Yah_yo0> غصب عنك
<Armageddon> no
<Armageddon> lebanon is lebanon
<Armageddon> it's a country
<Yah_yo0> أي
<Yah_yo0> لك حاج حاج لبنان دولة عربية
<Armageddon> no it's not
<Armageddon> it's only a country
<Yah_yo0> غصب عنك
<Armageddon> there is nothing against my will
<Armageddon> I'm lebanese, I decide
<Yah_yo0> ما هي عالخريطة عربية
<Armageddon> no it's not
<Armageddon> because there is no map that says so
<Armageddon> unless you created one in your fantasy
<Yah_yo0> أنت ما عندك عروبة بصراحة
<Armageddon> of course I don't
<Armageddon> it's cause I'm lebanese
<Armageddon> in other words I'm not arab
<Yah_yo0> لك أنت عربي ع ر ب ي
<Armageddon> why would I have something that I'm not ?
<Armageddon> no I'm not
<Armageddon> I'm lebanese
<Yah_yo0> أنت عربي غصب عنك
<Armageddon> whether you liek it or not ;)
<Yah_yo0> أنت لبناني عربي
<Armageddon> again, there is nothing against my will ;)
<Armageddon> I'm only lebanese
<Yah_yo0> لك أنت انتماءك عربي
<Armageddon> if you don't need any help, piss off
<Yah_yo0> لا مش طالع
<Yah_yo0> مش قناة ابوك
<Yah_yo0> هي كمان العرب
<Yah_yo0> قناة
<Armageddon> no it's not
<Armageddon> because the title is in english
<Armageddon> everyone in here uses english
<Armageddon> and we are all friends :)
<Yah_yo0> لك حاج حاج خلي عندك عروبة
<Armageddon> whether you like ir or not
<Armageddon> what is that ?
<Armageddon> the idea of being left alone to fight ?
<Yah_yo0> أسمع
<Armageddon> the idea of being bombed for months when no one EVER looked at us ?
<Yah_yo0> طب أنت شو بتعتبر سوريا
<Armageddon> the idea of trying to take our lands away by palestinians when no one helped
<Armageddon> is that what you call 3ouroube ?
<Armageddon> syria is a country
<Armageddon> look at the map
<Yah_yo0> عربية!
<Armageddon> no it's not
<Yah_yo0> أو سورية (^_^)
<Armageddon> it's not even in the Gulf region
<Yah_yo0> يا الله أنت شو عقلك
<Armageddon> the word ARAB comes from the Gulf Region of ARABIA
<Yah_yo0> أوووووووف
<Armageddon> we don't like in the gulf region
<Armageddon> we don't even come from the same race
<Yah_yo0> أنت شو لغتك الام
<Armageddon> stop being ignorant
<Armageddon> lebanese
<Yah_yo0> شو الاحرف ؟!
<Armageddon> lebanese
<Armageddon> it's not a written language
<Yah_yo0> لا يا سيدي عربية
<Armageddon> so what you're telling me is that mexicans are spanish ?
<Armageddon> brazilians are Portuguese ?
<Armageddon> how stupid is that ?
<Yah_yo0> طب ممكن تعطيني كم حرف لبناني
<Armageddon> it's not a written language
<Armageddon> THESE letters are latin letters
<Armageddon> does it mean we are latin ?
<Armageddon> does it mean that europeans are latin ?
<Yah_yo0> لا مش صحيح
<Armageddon> you don't make any sense
<Yah_yo0> هي عربية
<Armageddon> so mexicans are spanish ?
<Yah_yo0> طب أنت شو جذورك
<Yah_yo0> ؟;-)
<Armageddon> lebanese
<Armageddon> I've always been in lebanon or surroundings
<Yah_yo0> طب شو جذور لبنان
<Armageddon> from it's place
<Armageddon> its*
<Armageddon> it's lebanese
<Yah_yo0> أنت مسلم أو مسيحي
<Armageddon> none
<Yah_yo0> يعني مسلم
<Armageddon> no
<Armageddon> it's none
<Yah_yo0> مسيحي؟
<Armageddon> NO
<Armageddon> NONE
<Yah_yo0> شيعي
<Armageddon> no
<Yah_yo0> أخي بل قاموس ما في شي اسمو نوني
<Armageddon> shiite are muslims :)
<Armageddon> I said none
<Armageddon> how stupid are you ?
<Yah_yo0> يعني أنت ملحد
<Armageddon> there is something called NONE
<Yah_yo0> (^_^)
<Armageddon> in the english language
<Armageddon> yes I'm atheist
<Armageddon> any problem with that ?
<Yah_yo0> لا بلعكس
<Armageddon> ok cool
<Armageddon> but I was born as a christian
<Yah_yo0> أنا بحي صمودك ;-)
<Armageddon> hence I come from lebanon itself and I'm not arab :)
<Yah_yo0> اهأ
<Armageddon> we've always lived in the area and never been outside
<Yah_yo0> طب أنت مين ربك
<Yah_yo0> (^_^)
<Yah_yo0> ()
<Armageddon> I asked you if you can read
<Armageddon> you didn't answer me yet
<Armageddon> but it seems I got my answer
<Armageddon> you don't know how to read
<Yah_yo0> أنا أفهم لاكن لم أفهم كلمة none
<Armageddon> read the topic
<Armageddon> and stop being an idiot
<Armageddon> have a good day :)
<Yah_yo0> لا شيء
<Yah_yo0> اوكي فهمت
<Yah_yo0> آسف كنت غبي
<Yah_yo0> طب بتكفر تاسلم أو تصير مسيحي
<Armageddon> I don't see in the topic were it says have discussions outside the topic
<Armageddon> do you ?
<Yah_yo0> بليز رد
<Yah_yo0>  أنا افعل
<Armageddon> so I'll say it again, if you don't need help, piss off
<Yah_yo0> أنا مسلم سني أحب الله
<Armageddon> I don't care
<Armageddon> it's not the place
<Yah_yo0> لكن شو
<Armageddon> go find yourself someone who cares
<Yah_yo0> اوكي باي هععععععععععععععععععع
<Yah_yo0> أنت بدك مشفى أمراض عقلية أو طبيب نفسي
<Yah_yo0> آسف بس جد لان حالتك الصحية تعبانة
<Armageddon> keep your idiosyncrasies to yourself
<Yah_yo0> أو العقلية
<Yah_yo0> اوكي باي
<Armageddon> go find yourself someone who cares
<Armageddon> idiot
<Armageddon> rapacity,
<Armageddon> what kind of idiot is this ?
<rapacity> :p I don't know
<rapacity> I can't read the text
<rapacity> it won't display right on my terminal
<Armageddon> well konsole works fine
<rapacity> ah, I'm on urxvt
#ubuntu-lb 2011-08-30
<Jackies> hey guys
<compengi> hi Armageddon
<compengi> do you run a nas server at home?
<compengi> ouch. i thought you were here for real
<Armageddon> compengi, no
#ubuntu-lb 2011-09-01
<Charbel> hi
<Charbel> how can i fix that >>> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Charbel> ???
<rapacity> just add the key
<Charbel> tlo3ot ana wa7de bel netsplit !!!
<Charbel> lol
#ubuntu-lb 2011-09-03
<ahandy> ew
#ubuntu-lb 2012-08-29
<Guest7998> ghantoos: hi
#ubuntu-lb 2012-08-30
<Armageddon> hello SeH
